# Salmon plus Yoshida's... MMM



## reeko (Jan 11, 2010)

So,
Was looking for something I could smoke quick for a weeknight dinner (< 2 hours).
Settled on a Wild Salmon fillet, about 1.5 lbs.

After all the rave reviews on Yoshida's on this sight, I tried some on the Salmon along with some grated Ginger root.
Smoked at 250, only took about 1hr 15 min to get the Salmon cooked to 140, used Apple/Alder wood.

Man was that good. I was worried that it would not finish well given my limited time to make dinner, but it was Great.  (No QVIEW, sorry). Went well with some Brown Rice and Steamed vegies.

Anyway, given that most people slow/cold smoke salmon for 4-5 hrs, just wanted people to know that you can do a quick meal on a smoker.

BTW: The leftovers were great on Pasta with Homemade Alfredo sauce 2 nights later.


----------



## jirodriguez (Jan 11, 2010)

Yeah... yoshidas goes really, really well with salmon. I usually let my salmon marinade in it for about 20-30 minutes then toss it on my weber kettle. About 5-6 minutes a side and you got some good fish!


----------



## the dude abides (Jan 11, 2010)

Sounds good.  But you know the rules...no qview, never happened.  You even had leftovers.  No excuses.


----------



## nwbhoss (Jan 11, 2010)

Man I wish this would have happened cause it sounds good to me. I guess maybe I will try it and do a Qview so it really will happen


----------



## meateater (Jan 12, 2010)

What flavor Yoshidas did you use, I can only find the original my way.


----------



## reeko (Jan 12, 2010)

Says Original Gourmet Sweet and Savory.
Tasted great.


----------



## smokin-jim (Jan 12, 2010)

Hey Reeko, Yoshidas and salmon. Great combo.


----------



## nwdave (Jan 12, 2010)

Well, you know us Left Coasters have an excellent imagination and the best come out of Oregon.  I'm sure glad I live in an area where I can get all types of Yoshida's and Veri, Veri Teriyaki.  Ya need a bumbershoot to live out this way.


----------



## reeko (Jan 13, 2010)

Ok,
Just to prove it, I did another Salmon Fillet.
1.3 lb Sokeye Salmon (Wild).
Yoshidas plus grated Ginger Root.

1 hr at 250 using Apple/Alder, finished at 145 deg.
Came out great.

Before smoke.


Half eaten, to hungry to take a pic before we ate.


----------

